# HitchSaver



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Haley said:


> Does anyone have, or at least seen, a HitchSaver? Link: HitchSaver
> 
> I prefer to keep my hitch covered, since my trailer is stored outside. I've just used a plastic yard waste bag to cover everything, but this seems like it would be a lot better. Just wondering if anyone has anything they can tell me about it, like how well it stands up, and how well it stays on.
> 
> Thanks!


I looked in to it but frankly an empty muck bucket covering the hitch and crank which had already been secured seperatly, didn't cost $45 plus shipping. And not a 5 gallon bucket like whats shown on their site but a MUCK bucket, a 70 quart/2 bushel muck bucket is large enough to covert both the crank and hitch,


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

I actually ended up ordering it and I'm really pleased with it. The material is even more durable than the fabric my trailer cover is made out of, it fits well, and it's going to stay in place but still be easy to remove. It's just really well made and I'd recommend it to anyone!

I do wish I had bought the lock to go along with it, though.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, it would never occur to me to cover a hitch. We have 1/2 dozen trailers in our yard at any given time: boat, horse, utility, hay... Cover a hitch? nah, too much bother for me!


----------

